# Discuss JFS, your experiences

## petrjanda

Have you used it?

Yes

Have you stopped using it?

Yes

Do you think its stable?

Somewhat

Why did you leave it?

Filesystem reported clean even after an unclean shutdown that resulted in a corrupted fs. Check must have been forced by booting from a livecd.

Whats your experience with JFS? Have you got a "cure" for the problem I had?

----------

## Dlareh

 *petrjanda wrote:*   

> Have you used it?
> 
> Yes
> 
> Have you stopped using it?
> ...

 

Ditto!  You have described my experiences exactly.

I switched from reiser to JFS because I was told it was good for laptop battery life, and boy was I disappointed.  My system became unbootable but thankfully I was able to salvage /etc and /home and reinstall.

----------

## sobers_2002

 *petrjanda wrote:*   

> Have you used it?
> 
> Yes
> 
> Have you stopped using it?
> ...

 

it SUCKED majortime!! thats all i can say. all the stupidity about low cpu usage and i am happy with my life back on even reiser4!!

----------

## Hell

Have you used it?

Yes

 Have you stopped using it? 

No

 Do you think its stable? 

Somewhat

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Why did you leave it? 
> 
>  Filesystem reported clean even after an unclean shutdown that resulted in a corrupted fs. Check must have been forced by booting from a livecd. 
> ...

 

I haven't left it but I've been having the same issues, I'm still hoping someone has a solution. I haven't had much in corrupted dated, but it really bothers me that I can't preform a fsck without the live cd, TWICE! Yes, first it says the file check is clean, I boot up and I can't log into X, I end up having to reboot again with the livecd to do a check to find a couple of corrupted log files (luckily). This is getting really annoying and I've been told JFS is really stable and reliable. Anyone have a solution to this other than making another partition just for fsck.jfs or reinstalling and using another partition? I'm giving it a few more days.

----------

## i92guboj

Yes, yes, same issue. Don't plan on using it again, unless something amazing occurs, which is unlikely because a turttle could develop faster than the JFS devs.

JFS is somewhat broken in terms of data stability when it comes to power failures and such. Otherwise, I had no problem with its performance. Of course, is not a filesystem for every use, but it could be worthy in some circunstances, in some partitions, due to the really low cpu usage, if it weren't for that silly issue.

Nowadays I think in a differente manner, for me there are three main scenaries:

1.- You need journal and low cpu usage, acceptable behaviour under all circunstances: XFS

2.- You need journal, maybe with a little more cpu usage but more security: ext3

3.- You dont need journal, so, why waste cpu time with a journaling fs like reiser? Then: ext2

Note that all of these are almost invulnerable to fragmentation unless you really completelly fill them, unlikely reiser fs's (and waste much less cpu time making the system more responsive in terms of interactivity).

----------

